

Chinese boy with ability to see in pitch black stuns medics - jaequery
http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/2013/08/chinese-boy-with-ability-to-see-in-pitch-black-stuns-medics.html

======
fotcorn
This is very old news, here is an article from january 2012:
[http://www.livescience.com/18209-china-cat-eyed-boy-night-
vi...](http://www.livescience.com/18209-china-cat-eyed-boy-night-vision.html)

Doesn't seem legit...

------
lutusp
So you couldn't rely on your technical and scientific training to discover
that this is total bullshit, before posting it on a forum where it would come
to the attention of educated people?

~~~
jaequery
asfaik, this has yet to be debunked

~~~
lutusp
That's not how science works. In science, among educated people, something
like this is assumed to be false until evidence proves it true. You're
speaking as though it's true until evidence proves it false. If your view were
to take hold, UFOs, Bigfoot, and the Loch Ness Monster would all be assumed to
be real until someone proved that they didn't exist. The problem with that
outlook is it would require _proof of a negative_ , an impossible evidentiary
burden.

TL;DR: learn science.

